# Help!



## mountaindogz (Sep 5, 2010)

I started my guys a week ago on the raw diet..things have been going good..except since saturday, my chihuahua/toy fox terrier mix has been acting weird. He has been yelping on and off for no reason. I believe he may be constimpated (he usually goes off into the wood to go so I am not really able to keep an eye on him) I have been feeding him pumpkin throughout the day, but he is still acting the same. 
I dont know if its the diet or he injured himself. I have put slight pressure all over him and moved his legs and no reaction. This is the reason I believe its constipation. Is it possible for him to be constipated for this long? How long does it take for the pumpkin to work? Is there anything else I can use to help "move" things along?


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

Have you not seen him go poo at all? Too much bone and not enough meat will do this, when you noticed he was not having normal bowel movements you should increase the meat content and give less bone, but right now the pumpkin is really all I know that will help move things along, you want to make sure its the natural pumpkin and not the premixed pumpkin for pies. Good Luck!


----------



## 1605 (May 27, 2009)

whiteleo said:


> you want to make sure its the natural pumpkin and not the premixed pumpkin for pies. Good Luck!


When Zio was having GI problems I looked all over for pumpkin, but it seems impossible to locate. Even the "organic" Libby's I finally found at the local supermarket wound up having lots of spices in it that I didn't want to feed him. 

Any info on which brand & where to find it? (For possible future use.)

Thanks,


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

Is he still eating and drinking ok? Any vomiting? 

If he is acting normal, eating and drinking ok and no vomiting...I would venture to guess that he's not constipated because you would be seeing these things if he was.

I wouldn't give him any more pumpkin....


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

You will find the natural pumpkin at Health food stores that sell food items.


----------



## mountaindogz (Sep 5, 2010)

Yes he is eating and drinking. No vomiting.... I don't know what to do. Last night we took him for a walk and he was running around normally. So I thought maybe whatever it was is over. Then we came back and he was laying in his bed and I got up to get something and he went to jump up too and he yelped! I guess I am going to have to make an appt at the vet...dreading the cost since I am recently unemployed..but he is my baby and if I have to eat less o well lol


----------



## RawFedDogs (Jun 16, 2008)

All too often, particularly when a dog is newly switched to a raw diet, the diet is blamed for every little thing that happens. I'm thinking he has a physical problem of some sort. Maybe a muscular or connective tissue problem. Both of those should heal themselves in a few days. Give it time.

Also new dog owners tend to think thier dogs are constipated when, in fact, they are pooing normally for the first time in their lives instead of the abnormal kibble poo. You really should get a look at his stools and see what they look like but I'm relatively sure that all is ok in that department. Raw fed dogs will poo A LOT less because their body utilizes much more of the food and there is no filler in their diet.

Watch him closely and perhaps you wll be able to determine whether the problem is near the front or back and you can tell then more about him.

As long as he is eating normally and behaving pretty normally then I wouldn't worry about him. I would also stop feeding pumpkin as all it's good for is to mask symptoms. You don't really know what his stools would look like normally as long as you are feeding pumpkin. Stop feeding it and in a few days get a look at a stool or two and see what is going on.


----------



## Jodysmom (Jan 9, 2010)

Since you don't witness your dog going to the bathroom he may have gone and you didn't know it. It would probably save you a whole lot of worry to take her out on a leash so you can actually see him go. I have been raw feeding for 8 weeks and Jody will sometimes only poop once a day but I definitely keep track because constipation will help determine how I feed her the next day.


----------



## mountaindogz (Sep 5, 2010)

Thanks everyone for your advice. I definantly think its a muscle or tissue issue and not constipation. the problem with seeing his poop, he is the only one of my dogs that runs out into the woods to go. He wont go on a leash and he usually goes out to far to see. If i follow him he doesnt go (he likes his privacy). Even though I dont see it I know when he has loose stool because he does the scooting on the ground everytime. 
By the way he seems much better so far today. We will see how he is for our walk tonight. 
Thanks Again!


----------

